# Dad with his 1 day old fry



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, that's cool!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice! Is this the spawn you said was hatching in your office at the meeting?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, that is the spawn in my office )


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool picture! What do you think you're going to get out of this spawn?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Royal blue multi's, butterflies and probably marbles..


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Aw! those are adorable! How many babies have you counted so far?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

As usual amazing Karen!!!!!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Vamp...I don't count the fry....They are all tucked up tight in the nest...


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh my thats alot of babies. Good luck.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice picture, Karen!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

u should enter this into the comp its amazing and dads colours great


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

love the pic. and dads color is beautiful.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Thats really amazing! What kind of camera did you use? I cant take pictures of things that small. I try but they are too blurry.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

This is an absolutely incredible picture! Thanks so much for sharing it! WOW!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice photo! I would also like to know what camera was used.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Keep us posted on how they are doing :3 so many!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments......The spawn is doing very well.....I just removed the Male.....It appears to be a decent size spawn of around 40.....They are strong little healthy fry......

My camera is a Panasonic Lumix DMC TZ4 digital.......


----------



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

that is so cool congrats on the spawn


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments......The spawn is doing very well.....I just removed the Male.....It appears to be a decent size spawn of around 40.....They are strong little healthy fry......
> 
> My camera is a Panasonic Lumix DMC TZ4 digital.......


Wow thats a very good camera!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are a few of the babies from this spawn....They are 13 days old....They are growing up very nice..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! They are beautiful! Theya re so cute! and they are getting their glossy color i see


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

wow how cute...


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome pictures


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

first picture is THE SWEETEST THING!!! Definitely competition material! 

Second one is adorable too...i love the fat little babies!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

How cute! It's so amazing that a little thing like that can turn into a vibrant and gorgeous Betta fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

makes a nice desktop background


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I have never seen pictures of bettas this young. Very fascinating!


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow look at them with their fat little tummys =] They look great, cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is one of the males today....They are 8 weeks old now....


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That is an AWESOME picture!
He's such a pretty blue color and the fry are adorable.

The 8 week old one is cute. ^_^


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow!! What amazing color! They are so well balanced too... Your babies are so consistent with their finnage! They look amazing, as usual!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wait, sorry. (I know nothing about breeding) are they suppossed to be really bloated? (I don't mean to be offending)


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He is not bloated he is well fed......My fry are always big bellied at this age...This is how I get them to look like they do as adults and win Best in Show )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful, Karen! Such a pretty blue!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you.....He has the same dark coloring as his Daddy....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

*wipes drool up*

Are these guys related to the Blues I got from you? I LOVE the color on Dad.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They are on the Mothers side.....This was an outcross breeding I did with an import male for some new blood.....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Wait, sorry. (I know nothing about breeding) are they suppossed to be really bloated? (I don't mean to be offending)


As Karen has already stated.....this is not Bloat....this is a full tummy...often hobbyist confuse a normal full tummy with Bloat.....when you have bloat issues you also will have other symptoms...like....buoyancy issues, the fish usually will become lethargic and stop eating, pooping, color may or may not fade and/or stress stripes, clamped fins, scale may or may not stick up in the tummy area, the whole body may start to swell in severe cases of bloat.... etc.......when the Betta is well fed as you see in that pic....its normal and what you want to see after feeding and as the fish digest its food the tummy should naturally start to reduce in size within a few hours preparing itself for the next meal......especially important with young Bettas for growth and development......

Awesome Betta...drop dead gorgeous as usually...expect nothing less from Karen...lol......


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous as always. Quick question, do different colors show up on fry sooner than others? I've noticed that your fry and fry from your line show color much sooner than four weeks old. My fry didn't start to show color until they were four weeks old but it's nothing significant. A few days ago I noticed that they are getting color in their fins.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

OFL, thank you for the compliment and also for clerifying the difference between bloat and well fed......

NIB, my line tends to color up around 2-4 weeks....Maybe it's just my line not really sure......


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are the rest of the starving little Demons lol Look at their faces and tell me they are not screaming FOOD!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow!!!

Now when are you going to breed Melano's? Because I need to place an order


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I bred melanos a while back that did very well at the show.....I quit breeding them because the females are infertile.......


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Laffs.....screaming for food...they do look half starved...lol.........I know with mine as I get closer to the tank they start jumping out of the water and attacking me...lol....pretty funny to watch...you would think I never fed them by the way they act or look with their fat little tummies.....laffs....

Gosh you take great pics.....mine always come out so dark......


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Karen, if I didn't know better I woudl accuse you of starving those babies... look at the poor guys beggind for food!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What pellet do you feed your fry? I just started using Betta Pro and I've already seen a big growth spurt in them.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! Love ur last pic's!! They are too cute!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cuteness overload! lol


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

These guys are eating Betta pro pellets....And a LOT of them lol


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

At what age did you start feeding them Betta pro pellets?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> At what age did you start feeding them Betta pro pellets?


About to ask that too :lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mine are 10 weeks and eating them no problem. I'd say as long as they are 3/4-1 inch they can be given.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the color and just cant get over their cute little bellies!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I start them between 6-8 weeks on regular atisons betta pro


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOAH! That picture is the pretties picture yet!

Congratulations!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Been jarring the little demons over the past week.....Here is one of the blue marble males that is catching my eye....He should be the perfect age to show at convention..


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steel marble male..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow you have such beautiful bettas. They are amazing!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Karen, if that steel boy wasn't a marble, I would be begging for him right now LOL


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The blue butterfly boy..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Woah nice belly how old is he?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They are 10 weeks.....

Beat here is another steel male..


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

ooh.. I love that steel marble! He's more than welcome in my fish room.

The first marble looks really nice and so does the butterfly.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK the last photo for today....This is a BIG boy! I have 25 more males...I'll be looking closely at them next week....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Are any of them showing on Saturday?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

No they just came out of their grow out tank.....This is the 1st time I've seen them flare....They are babies.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww.. he looks like the tie-dye boy you put up a few weeks ago. Still kicking myself for not bidding on him :-/


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ahh...They look really good right now. I can't wait to see them after 1 week of being jarred/carded...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

A gal that lives right by me and Beat bought the tye dyed male....She has been an IBC member for a long time....Hopefully, I'll be seeing him again and be able to photograph him.....

This little boy is looking REALLY promising at 10 weeks.....


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Karen, can you tell me where you purchased Atison's Betta Pro? I'm having difficulty finding a store that has it in stock. Thanks.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

IBCbettas.org It is hard to find.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's where I bought mine from as well.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Just ordered some, thank you.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are gorgeous... and only 10 weeks? How in the world do you get them to grow so fast?
I look at mine who are 5 weeks and they are soooo little compared to yours.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Steroids ;p


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

They are amazing! One of these days I am going to have to get some from you!


----------

